# otez les veines dures des foies



## Lorena1970

Ciao a tutti!

Sto traducendo la ricetta di Terrine de canard forèstiere e non mi è chiaro il passaggio evidenziato in rosa

Ecco il testo originale:

_La veille
1)Retirez la peau de vos filets de canard, coupez en 1 en petits carrés et l'autre en lanières d'1 cm d'épaisseur assaisonnez les 2 puis réservez au frais. 
2)Mettez vos cèpes a mariner dans le vin blanc passez puis salez et poivrez puis *otez les veines dures des foies *et hachez-les. 
_
2) Mettete i porcini a marinare nel vino bianco, scolateli poi salate e pepate poi togliete le venature dure *des foies *("dei....? cosa sono...?stavamo parlando dei funghi.....) e sminuzzateli / tagliateli a piccoli pezzettini

Qualcuno mi illumina su quei "fois"...? Mi sono persa....

Grazie!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Attention : foi*e*s.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/foie
Facile.
Aucune idée en italien.


----------



## Lorena1970

Merci beaucoup!L'ho corretto.
Ma "foie" significa "fegato", lo so. E' che in questo passaggio non si nomina "le foie" e poi compare all'improvviso, è questo che mi ha confusa. Ma probabilmente si riferisce all'elenco degli ingredienti...E' che da come è scritto sembrava riferirsi ai funghi...
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

È ancora più divertente : cosí come è scritto, si direbbe che si dovessero levare e tagliare a pezzettini proprio i grossi vasi biliari e sanguinei - in francese, si chiamano in genere "les nerfs" sic .


----------



## Lorena1970

Esatto! Sembra proprio che si debbano estrarre e sminuzzare le vene dei fegatelli!(i fegatelli in effetti sono tra gli ingredienti)
La mia confusione non era immotivata. 
Grazie mille.


----------



## Corsicum

http://www.italien-pasta.com/FEGATELLI.php
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figatellu


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie Corsicum, ma qui il problema è che si tratta di 

2 foies de canard (ou 3 de poulet) (ingredienti della ricetta come da link)

che non mi pare abbiano nervature o vene da levare....


----------



## Corsicum

Oui bien sur, c’était un clin d’œil !


----------



## Lorena1970

Pas de problème!
Merci beaucoup.
E' proprio per questo che era venuto il dubbio: i fegati di oca e pollo non mi pare abbiano venature o nervi...!(a parte lo stile poco chiaro in cui è scritto il testo...come già notato da altri)


----------

